# The Vintage Citizen Thread aka Show off your vintage Citizen (pre-1990)



## CitizenPromaster

I want to create a central thread for discussing vintage Citizens and showing off your vintage Citizen, hence the title ;-)

Let's be very inclusive and define vintage as roughly pre-1990.

To kick it off, here is a pretty extensive article on the history of Citizen: history14-27 (watchtime.com)

To learn more about vintage Citizens, there are two essential websites:
Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog | Citizen's mechanical & electro-mechanical watches from 1931 to 1980 (sweep-hand.org)
Vintage Citizen Watches - The wonderful world of Vintage Citizen Watches - 1918 to 1978

If you are looking to buy vintage Citizens, you'll probably find plenty in the usual places if you are looking for something from the 70s, since a lot of these have been exported. For older watches, the best place to find them is Yahoo Japan Auction, and if you want to learn the ins and outs of buying from there, please read this thread:
Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

And here is my very early export Citizen from 1967 (the European office opened in 1965).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here are the only two vintage Citizens I have so far, both early export models, the one on the left is from 1968, probably a women's watch. On the right is my comparatively huge vintage inspired Eco-Drive.


----------



## Kilovolt

Is my 1978 Digi-Ana eligible?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I want to focus my vintage Citizen collection on early export models, and to further limit my options and thus my expenses, I want to mainly buy what is for sale in my country (which is not a lot).

I just missed out on this lumed Newmaster :-(










Because vintage Citizens are not that popular, the watches I am looking at can usually be had for €40 to €80, which is a lot more affordable than the JDM Promaster watches I've been collecting the past year!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Kilovolt Certainly eligible! I want a vintage digital Citizen, I'm just looking for the right one. I saw a very rare one on Yahoo Japan Auction a couple of months ago, but I didn't buy it, which I kind of regret.


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> Is my 1978 Digi-Ana eligible?


But if you prefer mechanical ...


----------



## Triton9




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Kilovolt said:


> But if you prefer mechanical ...
> 
> View attachment 15844135
> 
> 
> View attachment 15844137


Oh I forgot to mention, Bullheads are not allowed!

Just kidding ;-)

Check out this octagon that is getting a lot of bids:









美品 整備済み CITIZEN チャレンジタイマー オクタゴン 黒パンダ 87-9356 クロノグラフ 8110A ツノ ウマ ビンテージ シチズン 自動巻 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## Gprog

This is the kind of thread this section of the forum needed! Most of mine are away for service, but here are a few shots for now.


----------



## dondiletante

Would love to find a working 8550 movement for this one&#8230;


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here come the heavy hitters lol
There is also @bloody watches 


bloody watches said:


> My Citizen collection all cleaned & sorted


----------



## Aldayo

How bout this one?









Needs a new plexi, but it's running like a champ!!!

It's got a linen style dial and wind up movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

dondiletante said:


> Would love to find a working 8550 movement for this one&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15845218
> View attachment 15845221


This could be up your alley! デッドストック級◆シチズン【名品クリストロン】推定1979年製造◆純正ベルト◆好調稼働品 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## CitizenPromaster

And a shout out to @FrancoThai who posted a lot of his watches here: 2018 : My Japanese Story...Citizen!!! | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## CitizenPromaster

And a shout out to @RossR who has a collection of Leopards: Citizen Leopards | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## CitizenPromaster

And finally a shout out to fellow Dutchman @Slin77 who posted his AMAZING collection here: Introduce myself,,, | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## dondiletante

CitizenPromaster said:


> This could be up your alley! デッドストック級◆シチズン【名品クリストロン】推定1979年製造◆純正ベルト◆好調稼働品 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


Thank you so much! Will definitely give it a look!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

dondiletante said:


> Thank you so much! Will definitely give it a look!


It's a 7100 (according to the dial), so not the same movement, but a very nice Crystron to replace yours if you can't fix it ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@dondiletante You can search for donor watches like this: Search Results for "citizen 8550" / [Buyee] "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan!


----------



## FrancoThai

CitizenPromaster said:


> And a shout out to @FrancoThai who posted a lot of his watches here: 2018 : My Japanese Story...Citizen!!! | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


Thank you for the shout out. While many are still focusing on vintage Seiko ( like me before ) are maybe missing out the vintage Citizen ( while they are still affordable ). Those Citizen Auto Dater ( Jet ) from the 60s with the circular movement as well as their divers are the best IMHO ( but there are so many choices ). My ADOS Diver as an example :


----------



## CitizenPromaster

FrancoThai said:


> Thank you for the shout out. While many are still focusing on vintage Seiko ( like me before ) are maybe missing out the vintage Citizen ( while they are still affordable ). Those Citizen Auto Dater ( Jet ) from the 60s with the circular movement as well as their divers are the best IMHO ( but there are so many choices ).


Yes, most vintage Citizens are still affordable. If one is interested in collecting them, now is definitely a good time!

So you don't like the Chrono Masters? Or just not what they offer for the prices they command?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Slin77 Do you have a photo of the caseback of these Newmasters? I am curious if this was an export model or not.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Just reposting this pretty historic sale



CitizenPromaster said:


> Straight to the top 3 of most expensive Citizen watches, and this remained the highest bid. I imagine this is the highest sold vintage Citizen ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, this 500m diver was far from mint condition! The seller said "It is a rare Citizen vintage watch." but even so I think they had no idea what it was worth.


----------



## Tiribos

ATTESA 0855-H01181, I guess it is before 1990.
Monocoque.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> ATTESA 0855-H01181, I guess it is before 1990.
> Monocoque.
> 
> View attachment 15846370
> 
> View attachment 15846371


Attesa started in 1987, but I don't think that one is pre-1990 haha


----------



## locriand

1960s Newmaster with a Homer movement.


----------



## bloody watches

3 more incoming
The first is a Chrono thats a bit rough but...









The seconds a diver that was a bargain and Im hoping that it only needs a service and a new glass,








The third is a King Rotor - not often found and im looking forward to it.


----------



## FrancoThai

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yes, most vintage Citizens are still affordable. If one is interested in collecting them, now is definitely a good time!
> 
> So you don't like the Chrono Masters? Or just not what they offer for the prices they command?


I prefer the Citizen Auto Dater based on their circular movement. Somehow, I never put the trigger on a Chrono Master since they use the same movement as the Leopard ( which I have ) but this is a matter of preference not money wise. There are so many to choose from vintage Citizen


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Yes, too much choice! So it's fun and practical to pick a preference or something unique. I guess that explains the highest bid on this otherwise simple Homer that sold a moment ago.










It got an even higher bid than an actual Swiss watch, and not just any brand, Girard-Perregaux. This one actually looks a lot like my 1967 Citizen.










Granted, the GP was a junk item, but it's amazing how much a Wild West dial can boost the price of a Homer!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> 3 more incoming
> The first is a Chrono thats a bit rough but...
> 
> View attachment 15846439
> 
> 
> The seconds a diver that was a bargain and Im hoping that it only needs a service and a new glass,
> View attachment 15846440
> 
> 
> The third is a King Rotor - not often found and im looking forward to it.
> View attachment 15846441


Interesting, never heard of King Rotor before. Googling it just now I found this one that just sold for €311 at Catawiki. Great looking piece.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You will see me posting what certain watches sold for, so we can get a feel for the current value of vintage Citizens.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Interesting, never heard of King Rotor before. Googling it just now I found this one that just sold for €311 at Catawiki. Great looking piece.
> 
> View attachment 15846636
> 
> View attachment 15846638


thats a very nice example, I haven't found a square of that quality (yet)
this is a grubby example thats currently for sale ( YJ ) at 7000 yen- (not for me)


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> You will see me posting what certain watches sold for, so we can get a feel for the current value of vintage Citizens.
> 
> View attachment 15846660


This is a very rare and valuable watch thats on Catawiki now and will close in 1 day. it should sell very easily and for I predict about US$1500 - $2500 ( I have one already )







im looking for an even rarer Black face issue of the same watch


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Does this excite any of you?

















Or how about this?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I had a friendly competition between my two vintage handwinders. I had already determined the '67 runs about -12 sec/day, and it turns out the '68 is more like +90 sec/day. However, the '67 stopped after 44 hours and 45 minutes, and the '68 stopped after 49 hours and 44 minutes! I'm not sure if they are the same caliber, but they seem to be the same size and both are 17 jewels, so it is likely that they are the same caliber. If so, does that mean my '67 needs some oil?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Does anyone else get triggered by casebacks that look like this?


----------



## FrancoThai

CitizenPromaster said:


> Does anyone else get triggered by casebacks that look like this?


If the remaining of the watch is in good condition...yes.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> I had a friendly competition between my two vintage handwinders. I had already determined the '67 runs about -12 sec/day, and it turns out the '68 is more like +90 sec/day. However, the '67 stopped after 44 hours and 45 minutes, and the '68 stopped after 49 hours and 44 minutes! I'm not sure if they are the same caliber, but they seem to be the same size and both are 17 jewels, so it is likely that they are the same caliber. If so, does that mean my '67 needs some oil?


My '67 handwinder is playing games with me. After 11 hours it was +1 second, so I rewound it (as would happen with an automatic) to see if it stayed that accurate. Then for the next 12 hours it was +11 seconds (during the "cold" of night), for a total of +12 sec/day! Well still impressive in my book. The '68 is about +60 seconds after the same routine.


----------



## vmgotit

Here is mine. Bought in the late 80s. Gave to my brother who gave it back in the early 90s. was in my "bone yard collection", odds a







ends tell just yesterday. Had a new battery and pressure tested, working great. Vance.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@vmgotit These are still pretty popular on the used market, as they seem to run forever!

Now for a very special vintage "Citizen". We are all used to seeing Swiss watch brands in Formula 1, either as main sponsor or sponsoring a team. Imagine my surprise when I was watching a Historic Grand Prix with cars from the 70s, and I see a F1 car with Citizen livery!


























It's a 1975 Maki F101C with a Cosworth DFV (V8 engine). Photo credit: Wouter Melissen

This is the car in period.










I don't know if any watches were made in relation to this. Citizen made a few watches for Walter Wolf Racing as you might know, but they didn't sponsor that team AFAIK.










Speaking of Citizen and F1, I just bought this vintage Citizen Promaster dealer display from eBay! It's coming all the way from Australia (the shipping is half the cost of the display), let's hope it survives the trip. The blue part can spin, but the mechanism is broken. Still looks awesome though!


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Does anyone else get triggered by casebacks that look like this?
> 
> View attachment 15848062


If the animal did that much damage getting in, what f.... did he do when he got inside


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> @vmgotit These are still pretty popular on the used market, as they seem to run forever!
> 
> Now for a very special vintage "Citizen". We are all used to seeing Swiss watch brands in Formula 1, either as main sponsor or sponsoring a team. Imagine my surprise when I was watching a Historic Grand Prix with cars from the 70s, and I see a F1 car with Citizen livery!
> 
> View attachment 15853902
> 
> View attachment 15853900
> 
> View attachment 15853905
> 
> 
> It's a 1975 Maki F101C with a Cosworth DFV (V8 engine). Photo credit: Wouter Melissen
> 
> This is the car in period.
> 
> View attachment 15853908
> 
> 
> I don't know if any watches were made in relation to this. Citizen made a few watches for Walter Wolf Racing as you might know, but they didn't sponsor that team AFAIK.
> 
> View attachment 15853911
> 
> 
> Speaking of Citizen and F1, I just bought this vintage Citizen Promaster dealer display from eBay! It's coming all the way from Australia (the shipping is half the cost of the display), let's hope it survives the trip. The blue part can spin, but the mechanism is broken. Still looks awesome though!
> 
> View attachment 15853932


I have been watching that for quite some time, the guy selling it lives in the next suburb to me and I have been very tempted but another watch seamed to just come along and ...
good purchase.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Does this excite any of you?
> View attachment 15847963
> 
> View attachment 15847964
> 
> 
> Or how about this?
> View attachment 15847965
> 
> View attachment 15847967


Nope Indian assembled Eagles not exactly in the collectors arena - Worst marketing decision ever made by Citizen, ( "apparently" they sold off a huge job lot to India )


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> I have been watching that for quite some time, the guy selling it lives in the next suburb to me and I have been very tempted but another watch seamed to just come along and ...
> good purchase.


Haha well I'm glad I beat you to it. I have pretty much all the watches I want, but this will be a nice background for my little collection.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> Nope Indian assembled Eagles not exactly in the collectors arena - Worst marketing decision ever made by Citizen, ( "apparently" they sold off a huge job lot to India )


It's not my thing either, but these came up for sale locally and watches from this era seem to be the most abundant.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Haha well I'm glad I beat you to it. I have pretty much all the watches I want, but this will be a nice background for my little collection.


What part of the Netherlands are you in ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> What part of the Netherlands are you in ?


Smack in the middle.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Smack in the middle.


I have a daughter who lives in Abcoud and another who is living in Amsterdam


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> I have a daughter who lives in Abcoud and another who is living in Amsterdam


That's a safe distance from me! 😁


----------



## CitizenPromaster

As evidenced by my Promaster Sky Pilot watches, I like a beefy watch, so many vintage models don't appeal to me with their skinny lugs. It turns out that there were beefy watches before or around WWII, and I was able to get a WWII-era vintage Citizen at a very reasonable price on Yahoo Japan Auction. It's amazing that this survived in this condition!


















I think it has the "F-type" movement, but a very sober version of it. Perhaps it was a military watch? Either way I need to find a watchmaker to get it running properly again.










When it reaches me safely, I will probably have one of the oldest Citizens on WUS, after these guys:
Identifying a very old (maybe fake) Citizen watch | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
I think the accolade for "oldest Citizen on WUS" goes to bubba48: Help for a very oold Citizen | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

Compare the movement above to the one in bubba48's watch, obviously the same, but his has a few more jewels.










Stephen from Sweephand himself (Morris Minor on WUS) has a different (probably younger) version of the above movement, with the bottom plate in one piece, like on mine.










Anyone else got pre-war Citizens? Or at least F-type Citizens?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is the only similar watch I've found on the internet so far. This seems to have the same case. Real obscure stuff, just how I like it!


























It actually looks like a WWII Vertex made for the British Military, part of the "Dirty Dozen". Image credit: Vintage Watch Specialist.










And here is one that is probably one of the last F-types, it already sports a "modern" caseback.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

If anyone wants to expand their collection to pre-war Citizens, this guy has just put up a whole bunch of pre-war Citizen (and Seikosha) watches: Search Results for "tatuyayamaguchi08051137007id" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online

He also photographs the movements, so this a great resource for people trying to build a database like I am doing at the moment.

One of them has the same hands and sober movement as the one I just bought. It's also one of the few that says MADE IN JAPAN on the dial. I might have to buy this one...


----------



## FrancoThai

A new incoming and a given example of a Vintage Citizen Auto Dater.









This has a circular movement like this inside ( below the hi-end 39 jewels ) :


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This is turning into the pre-war Citizen thread, but hey it doesn't get more vintage than that!

I now know how to look for pre-war Citizens in Japanese, so I am finding more, and some of them are fetching pretty decent money.

This is supposedly from the 1930s and was sold for 50,000 yen after some lubrication.








Same movement as mine it seems, and same markings on the caseback.

















This one is new old stock, they were asking 60,390 yen, but it didn't sell. The tag has an astronomical amount of 24,500 yen, I can't imagine that was the price in 1935!










This new old stock one also reportedly from the 1930s did sell, for 36,001 yen.









This has the Gold Star name you sometimes see on pre-war Citizens.









Citizen was really into brown dials, as evidenced by this new old stock one that sold for 19,500 yen this year.









Interesting case design.








Again the same movement as mine.








The seller keeps dating these to the 1930s, and with the dial and movement being identical to mine, that might mean mine is not a military watch, just a variation of this pre-war watch. Or maybe they are both military watches from before WWII, I have no idea. They look basic yet sturdy to me, so who knows?

Most of the pre-war Citizen watches don't sell for a lot of money though, as the condition is usually "junk" and most are trench watch style.

Japanese has funny words derived from English, these watches are often described as "sumoseko", which has to sound like "small seconds".

Finally for this post, an almost vintage Citizen from 1990 celebrating 60 years of Citizen! Don't be fooled though, it's quartz.


----------



## James A

Vintage 52 - 0110 diver.










Regards,


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I'm not the only one who likes a beefy vintage watch. This 35mm case (excluding crown) with 18mm lug width Citizen Homer got a lot of attention and sold for 10,570 yen after 43 bids.
A nice price for a nice watch. Bang for buck this beats the expensive Chrono Masters.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This book about pre-war and post-war "domestic" watches sold for 9,800 yen at auction. Too expensive for me, but no doubt a valuable resource!


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> This book about pre-war and post-war "domestic" watches sold for 9,800 yen at auction. Too expensive for me, but no doubt a valuable resource!
> View attachment 15870847
> 
> View attachment 15870848
> 
> View attachment 15870849


I have # 2,4,8 & just got the very hard to find ( and expensive @12800 yen )# 6 from this chap, thats the citizen range covered from the 60's - I think the early 80's.


----------



## digivandig

Gprog said:


> This is the kind of thread this section of the forum needed! Most of mine are away for service, but here are a few shots for now.
> 
> View attachment 15845211


Hey Gprog, I was wondering where you send your vintage Citizens for service. I've got this watch that needs movement service. If anyone else has watchmakers to recommend, feel free to chime in. Thanks.


----------



## Ploprof928

My three Citizen Parawater, they were in bad condition, need service, new crystals, two dial-feets were broken and lume by the orange one was black!
Now they are beautys again🤩


----------



## Ploprof928




----------



## bloody watches

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 15873719


My 3 Parawater's note the different dial & hour hand on the centre watch - this is because it is an export model apparently
yes new lenses have been ordered & Im looking for the red dialed one constantly ( at a fair price )


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Edit: never mind


----------



## CitizenPromaster

> Speaking of Citizen and F1, I just bought this vintage Citizen Promaster dealer display from eBay! It's coming all the way from Australia (the shipping is half the cost of the display), let's hope it survives the trip. The blue part can spin, but the mechanism is broken. Still looks awesome though!


Well it didn't survive the trip. Part of the base broke off, which I glued back on, but now it's even more worthless considering it already had fire damage around the battery compartment. To make matters worse, the seller didn't put the shipping costs on the invoice, so DHL did their dirty trick of calculating the VAT on theoretical shipping costs of €100 (actual shipping costs €21), so in the end with purchase + shipping + DHL Fee + VAT I paid a total of €113,60 for a piece of junk!

It's a good thing the bad parts are hidden behind Citizen watch boxes. I consider this a bad purchase though. Oh well, it happens, can't let that ruin my day ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I'm glad I didn't let yesterday's misfortune get to me, because today Buyee gave me a 3,000 yen coupon for Mercari where I found a "vintage" Attesa, the one that I've discussed in the Titanium thread on page 15, the first Attesa, from 1987! I would have never found that watch if I didn't get the coupon, and I get a discount to boot!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is a close-up of the fictional Citizen F1 car on the display. It looks like a mix of several late 70s/early 80s F1 cars, I haven't found an exact match anyway. The display itself is probably from the period '85-'88, as the phrase "the sporting life" was used in adverts from that time. Mid 80s to late 80s F1 cars look different though, and so did Indy cars from that era, so I'm guessing the graphic designer used older cars as inspiration to avoid copyright claims? Either way, it's a fun piece of Citizen (pre-Promaster) history.










Here is a link to a thread showing the "the sporting life" adverts on that other other forum: Citizen Promaster Adverts | The Watch Site
I've taken my new signature from one of them (in edited form):









And some fictional Citizen F1 cars from the 70s in an ad.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1967 Citizen Record Master, "immovable", yet the seller didn't accept the highest bid of 64,900 yen.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> 1967 Citizen Record Master, "immovable", yet the seller didn't accept the highest bid of 64,900 yen.
> 
> View attachment 15881613


I pulled out at 50'000
I picked up this later last night for 49'000








I think I got the better one


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Got this as a parts donor in case my pre-war Citizen has broken parts, because it seems to have the same version of the F-type movement. I had some competition though! I guess more people wanted the parts, or this is a very rare model that is worth restoring? Either way, I figured it was better to pay up now than to scramble for parts when I eventually get the brown dial watch overhauled.


----------



## sleepyhead123

My Shine is still in the shop so you'll have to settle for this.


----------



## FrancoThai

My last incoming, an other Citizen Compressor 100m.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Got this as a parts donor in case my pre-war Citizen has broken parts, because it seems to have the same version of the F-type movement. I had some competition though! I guess more people wanted the parts, or this is a very rare model that is worth restoring? Either way, I figured it was better to pay up now than to scramble for parts when I eventually get the brown dial watch overhauled.
> 
> View attachment 15883633
> 
> View attachment 15883634


It would be an interesting project, I think the case would come up great if you had re nickelled - but removing the old coating completely would be a challenge
the movement doesn't appear to have been to have been messed with much, its probably just gummed up. Any watch maker scratching on the inside case back ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> It would be an interesting project, I think the case would come up great if you had re nickelled - but removing the old coating completely would be a challenge
> the movement doesn't appear to have been to have been messed with much, its probably just gummed up. Any watch maker scratching on the inside case back ?


There was no picture of the inside of the caseback, so there is probably nothing to see there in terms of writing.
I was looking online how they restore plated watches, and indeed getting rid of the old plating is a delicate process, and the whole thing sounds costly!
It's an interesting case design anyway, with the grooved bezel. I hope the other watch can be fixed without donor parts, so this one can stay intact.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> There was no picture of the inside of the caseback, so there is probably nothing to see there in terms of writing.
> I was looking online how they restore plated watches, and indeed getting rid of the old plating is a delicate process, and the whole thing sounds costly!
> It's an interesting case design anyway, with the grooved bezel. I hope the other watch can be fixed without donor parts, so this one can stay intact.


I have been told that a media like walnut or salt blasted, via a small cabinet would do the job
- (not the normal sand blasting it would be to hard and ruin the metal)






( like the one here)
but I have not tried it - do you have an engineer friend ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> I have been told that a media like walnut or salt blasted, via a small cabinet would do the job
> - (not the normal sand blasting it would be to hard and ruin the metal)
> View attachment 15885033
> ( like the one here)
> but I have not tried it - do you have an engineer friend ?


I don't have friends of any kind hahaha. But here is what I found on deplating: Restoring a Watch Case (iinet.net.au)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> I didn't want my pocket watch Citizen (above) to be lonely here in Holland, so I thought I'd get him the below two to keep him company, but when I put in bids for the same amount I paid for mine, they didn't even go through because someone has already put in a higher bid. I like it when someone shows that they really want it, so I will let the other bidder(s) have them! The below two have visible jewels and a jewel count, unlike mine.
> 
> View attachment 15886775
> 
> View attachment 15886777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15886778
> 
> View attachment 15886779
> 
> 
> As I said, the movement on mine (below) has no visible jewels, no jewel count, not even any Citizen markings. Very modest ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15886780


I think you may have one of the first CITIZEN watches produced from the 1920's ( 1924/5 ) these are getting harder to find


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Newly arrived to the box🤗🤗🤗🤩😍🥰 C022, not super vintage, but very cool😉👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> This is a very rare and valuable watch thats on Catawiki now and will close in 1 day. it should sell very easily and for I predict about US$1500 - $2500 ( I have one already )
> View attachment 15847575
> 
> im looking for an even rarer Black face issue of the same watch


It actually sold for €363...


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> It actually sold for €363...


absolute Bargain


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Two more good ways to get rid of your money fast


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## feelasopher

Citizen Time Tracker ana-digi LCD, circa 1981...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## ChicagoGuy2

bloody watches said:


> Nope Indian assembled Eagles not exactly in the collectors arena - Worst marketing decision ever made by Citizen, ( "apparently" they sold off a huge job lot to India )


Does anyone here know what the deal is with all the "vintage" Citizen watches I see on ebay that come from India? Are there just a lot of used Citizen watches in India for some weird reason, or are ebay watches from India fakes or...?


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## bloody watches

ChicagoGuy2 said:


> Does anyone here know what the deal is with all the "vintage" Citizen watches I see on ebay that come from India? Are there just a lot of used Citizen watches in India for some weird reason, or are ebay watches from India fakes or...?


The story goes - internet based story, hmmmm.- ( I'll happily stand to be corrected). Citizen dumped a lot of parts onto the market cheap, an Indian company purchased them and they started to assemble them, or sold them to others who assemble them. These are great as far as cheap watches are concerned, but are not desired by collectors, you can't really call them fakes as the parts were made by Citizen

Having spent almost a year travelling in India, (in the 80's and I love the place), Im not going to purchase anything from the place and expect very much.
India in general ( like most of this area of the world) has very little respect for anyone's copyrights and is a hot bed for fakes of any brand, I left with some great Lacroix shirts and my girl friend had the best Louis Vuitton hand bags you could get - for about $10.00 US each.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Not something you see every day on Yahoo. Sold for 52,500 yen.

















A similar Movado will cost you double or more!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Later...


----------



## ChicagoGuy2

Do folks here have any experience/thoughts about the Citizen Kindertime watch? I see them sometimes on ebay at INSANE prices - it's a mechanical kiddie watch from the 60's/70's. Is it that rare/significant that it legitimately commands that kind of price?


----------



## luk4s83

My vintage Eagle 7


----------



## bloody watches

luk4s83 said:


> My vintage Eagle 7
> 
> View attachment 15927636


Thats an unusual placement of the day/date and the crown - I've not seen that on an Eagle before.


----------



## luk4s83

bloody watches said:


> Thats an unusual placement of the day/date and the crown - I've not seen that on an Eagle before.


yeah, I believe it's a quite rare model, and I love that touch of yellow.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## FrancoThai

More Vintage Citizen Jet, Date ot No Date.


----------



## CitizenPromaster




----------



## bloody watches

Just can't take this off


----------



## Lepdiggums

FrancoThai said:


> More Vintage Citizen Jet, Date ot No Date.
> View attachment 15937941


Original straps??? If they are or even if they aren't, they are super cool!!!!!


----------



## Lepdiggums

bloody watches said:


> Just can't take this off
> View attachment 15951442


Awesome!!!😊👍


----------



## FrancoThai

Lepdiggums said:


> Original straps??? If they are or even if they aren't, they are super cool!!!!!


Not original but vintage tropic aqua gs.


----------



## bloody watches

ChicagoGuy2 said:


> Do folks here have any experience/thoughts about the Citizen Kindertime watch? I see them sometimes on ebay at INSANE prices - it's a mechanical kiddie watch from the 60's/70's. Is it that rare/significant that it legitimately commands that kind of price?


I had not heard of them until I read your post, I've had a quick internet search and I'm blown away - why so expensive, a shortage of stock, maybe - but they are not quality items
a major novelty item yes, but why - could it be the Japanese want to teach their kids to tell the time the way they learnt ? it breaks most the norms of collecting.
got to love the quirky Japanese taste I suppose, but I don't see these on Jauce at all only ebay ??


----------



## Rainy Daze

Wearing this one today. These were issued to staff of Japan Railways, and were different from most of the Homer movements in that they had a hacking or "second setting" function that allowed the wearer to synchronize the watch to maintain the railway's high standards for punctuality.










This one was issued to an employee of one of the bullet train lines in 1981 (Showa year 56). The 81 on the case back is related to the issue number of the particular watch. This version of the Homer was standard issue from 1968 to 1981, after which they switched to a quartz movement.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I'm watching the movie First Man on tv right now, about the Space Race in the mid to late 60s. Seeing the technology they used puts these vintage Citizens in a whole new perspective!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Forget bitcoin, invest in vintage Citizens ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Rainy Daze

1970 Leopard Superbeat 8


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This prewar Citizen sold for 15,003 yen after no less than 91 bids, much to my surprise.


----------



## grenert

Love the blued hands on those old watches!


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc




----------



## Voievod

Hi guys, great thread!

Thank you very much for the links in the original message. I see a lot of nice watches around here, i hope you enjoy them. I always wanted a vintage Japanese watch, I love them, they call me in a special way.

One day I was on eBay looking at different watches, when I suddenly saw this one and fell in love. I didn't know nothing about it, but the letters "Leopard" and "36000" caught my attention. I started looking like crazy for information about the watch, because I did not want to buy impulsively, but I did not want someone else to buy it because it was at a good price, all original, and with the day of the week in Spanish.

I bought it after several days and the next day I received it, I verified that everything was going well, but I did not want to use it too much because the previous owner told me that it had been standing for years! So I took it to the watchmaker for a complete cleaning of the movement. When I picked it up he told me that it was quite good internally and that after cleaning it works at 0.2-1 spd. Very happy!!!

It's a 1974 piece. Some photos


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Voievod said:


> Hi guys, great thread!
> 
> Thank you very much for the links in the original message. I see a lot of nice watches around here, i hope you enjoy them. I always wanted a vintage Japanese watch, I love them, they call me in a special way.
> 
> One day I was on eBay looking at different watches, when I suddenly saw this one and fell in love. I didn't know nothing about it, but the letters "Leopard" and "36000" caught my attention. I started looking like crazy for information about the watch, because I did not want to buy impulsively, but I did not want someone else to buy it because it was at a good price, all original, and with the day of the week in Spanish.
> 
> I bought it after several days and the next day I received it, I verified that everything was going well, but I did not want to use it too much because the previous owner told me that it had been standing for years! So I took it to the watchmaker for a complete cleaning of the movement. When I picked it up he told me that it was quite good internally and that after cleaning it works at 0.2-1 spd. Very happy!!!
> 
> It's a 1974 piece. Some photos


Very nice! I don't believe in predestination, but this watch sure seems to have been waiting for you!


----------



## Voievod

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very nice! I don't believe in predestination, but this watch sure seems to have been waiting for you!


Thank you!

If it weren't because I have more that I like too, this could be my only watch. I love the design, but the heart even more. For
me it's like having a convertible with a V12 haha. Yes, I'm also crazy about cars. Do you frequently wear your vintage? Or do you only take them out on special occasions?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Voievod said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If it weren't because I have more that I like too, this could be my only watch. I love the design, but the heart even more. For
> me it's like having a convertible with a V12 haha. Yes, I'm also crazy about cars. Do you frequently wear your vintage? Or do you only take them out on special occasions?


I love cars too, but I collect watches because I can't afford to collect cars haha. I don't frequently wear them though, I just prefer to put on my modern Promasters. Every now and then I pick up the vintage handwinder, and in a way that in itself is a special occasion that makes me appreciate the watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Voievod

CitizenPromaster said:


> I love cars too, but I collect watches because I can't afford to collect cars haha. I don't frequently wear them though, I just prefer to put on my modern Promasters. Every now and then I pick up the vintage handwinder, and in a way that in itself is a special occasion that makes me appreciate the watch.


Then you must know "AutoTopNL".

Oh, i see, i wear mine like if it was new. But obviously i'm careful to not hit it against doors, desk, etc. Sometimes I remember that there is a possibility that due to age it may breake something, but I think that things are to be used and if it is the case, then at least I have enjoyed it as much as possible.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Voievod said:


> Then you must know "AutoTopNL".
> 
> Oh, i see, i wear mine like if it was new. But obviously i'm careful to not hit it against doors, desk, etc. Sometimes I remember that there is a possibility that due to age it may breake something, but I think that things are to be used and if it is the case, then at least I have enjoyed it as much as possible.


Yup, they like the autobahn ;-)

Watches are meant to be worn, so you have the right attitude!


----------



## Rainy Daze

I wear my vintage watches too, but keep them away from water, even if the seals have been changed. I've got some newer watches that I'll take swimming or wear in the shower. I work as a bicycle mechanic, so I don't wear any of my best watches there, only ones that I can find parts for, or ones that I wouldn't feel bad about adding some scratches.

I'm wearing this one today (day off from work), although the picture is from some time ago.










67-9119 "Spider" 1977

It looks huge on my wrist due to the wide angle lens of the camera, but it actually wears really nicely with its 38mm case.


----------



## grenert

Hey, vintage Citizen fans. Anyone know of a parts reference for vintage case crowns? I've got a couple 60s Citizens I'd like to find proper matching crowns for. I have the measurements needed, but sellers only seem to list part numbers. 
Thanks for any leads.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

grenert said:


> Hey, vintage Citizen fans. Anyone know of a parts reference for vintage case crowns? I've got a couple 60s Citizens I'd like to find proper matching crowns for. I have the measurements needed, but sellers only seem to list part numbers.
> Thanks for any leads.


Stephen from Sweephand (see first post) can be contacted through his website and I think he has some lists of part numbers.


----------



## bloody watches

grenert said:


> Hey, vintage Citizen fans. Anyone know of a parts reference for vintage case crowns? I've got a couple 60s Citizens I'd like to find proper matching crowns for. I have the measurements needed, but sellers only seem to list part numbers.
> Thanks for any leads.


find the case number then search that number with your parts supplier it should lead you to the correct crown number


----------



## grenert

bloody watches said:


> find the case number then search that number with your parts supplier it should lead you to the correct crown number


I tried that on Cousins website, but they did not have data on these cases (D1407051 and A1307051A; Super Deluxe and Ace).


----------



## bloody watches

grenert said:


> I tried that on Cousins website, but they did not have data on these cases (D1407051 and A1307051A; Super Deluxe and Ace).


can you post some photos ? ( front & back )


----------



## grenert

Sure, thanks for your help. Here's the Super Deluxe (including guts shot for the nerds ). It needs a new case tube and crown.

























And here's the Ace. The crown is fine functionally, but it's from an Orient. I'd like to get a proper Citizen one.


----------



## bloody watches

Compare this case back number to your Super Deluxe ( photo ex The Sweephand - if thats ok Stephen ).


----------



## grenert

Interesting! My Super Deluxe is D1407051, and that Ace case is A1407051. I don't know if that leading letter is significant. Funny that is a better match than my Ace, which is A1307051A. All of these seem "related" in that the case numbers are not that different. There must be some way to decode the numbers...


----------



## bloody watches

grenert said:


> Sure, thanks for your help. Here's the Super Deluxe (including guts shot for the nerds ). It needs a new case tube and crown.
> View attachment 15991266
> 
> View attachment 15991267
> 
> View attachment 15991268
> 
> 
> And here's the Ace. The crown is fine functionally, but it's from an Orient. I'd like to get a proper Citizen one.
> View attachment 15991269
> 
> View attachment 15991273





grenert said:


> Interesting! My Super Deluxe is D1407051, and that Ace case is A1407051. I don't know if that leading letter is significant. Funny that is a better match than my Ace, which is A1307051A. All of these seem "related" in that the case numbers are not that different. There must be some way to decode the numbers...


Yes they are all similar but not the one we want. I've had no luck so far with the sites I use, I had a look at yahoo Japan and they show a number of similar watches ace & super Deluxe but all in different cases & different case numbers all with different crowns - they did tend to mix and match
give me a couple of days ......


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Some auctions I was following this weekend. I wonder if those old Chronometers get bought by Japanese collectors, and if they actually wear them?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This 1962 Ace could have been yours for 16,000 yen. With original bracelet with endlinks.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Bought another early export model locally. I might put it on a strap, since the bracelet is not original. This one is from 1968, 34mm, all stainless steel, pretty angular design.


























I have to say the all stainless steel early export models for Europe really stood the test of time.


----------



## Rainy Daze

Nice pickup. Looks like the Homer 0200 movement.


----------



## Lepdiggums

grenert said:


> Sure, thanks for your help. Here's the Super Deluxe (including guts shot for the nerds ). It needs a new case tube and crown.
> View attachment 15991266
> 
> View attachment 15991267
> 
> View attachment 15991268
> 
> 
> And here's the Ace. The crown is fine functionally, but it's from an Orient. I'd like to get a proper Citizen one.
> View attachment 15991269
> 
> View attachment 15991273


Total awesomeness hidden on the inside 😀 👌


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Some of the watches I've bought and shown belong to the F type family, the first men's wrist watches from Citizen, starting from 1931.









Four years later, in 1935, the first women's wrist watches appeared, in trench watch style, the K type family.










Since I am consolidating some packages anyway, I decided to buy a K type for my prewar Citizen collection, which I got for only 1,200 yen.
















Notice how this one still has the Shokosha star on the back, and how much rust even the stainless steel has. For 1,000 yen it's a nice display piece though, and I'm surprised that the Japanese collectors are passing on offerings like this one.

While I'm on the subject of prewar Citizen women's watches, in 1940 the L-type family was introduced, without a seconds hand.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This prewar Citizen did get a lot of attention and it sold for 9,250 yen after 36 bids.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Let's fast forward to 1952.










These are fetching a lot of money. Here are two junk watches, one with missing parts.








And here are two NOS models. These did not sell, but you can imagine what you would have to pay realistically.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I'm not saying my 1967 Citizen is too small at 32mm, but 2mm extra case width and 2mm extra lug to lug makes it look very different on the wrist. In fact, at 34mm my 1968 Citizen is the same size as my father's "modern" (post-2000) Danish Design watch.








The tiny crown on the 1968 Citizen makes winding a real pain in the butt haha.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Took the bracelet off, it rubs slightly on the tips of the lugs, I don't like a bracelet without end links, and I don't like the extra weight (it is stainless steel after all). Gave it a good cleaning, no more gunk in the nooks and crannies. Now I need to get a nice 18mm strap. It is running a bit slow though, maybe 1 or 2 minutes a day, but it's useful enough.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Forget bitcoin, invest in vintage Citizens ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15965305











You'd think someone (if not Citizen) would make exact replicas to cash in on the popularity of vintage Citizen divers. The new NY0125-83E is an attempt I guess.


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> Some auctions I was following this weekend. I wonder if those old Chronometers get bought by Japanese collectors, and if they actually wear them?
> 
> View attachment 15992112


Was this Yahoo Japan? I have been looking for a Parawater just like that blue one.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16006809
> 
> You'd think someone (if not Citizen) would make exact replicas to cash in on the popularity of vintage Citizen divers. The new NY0125-83E is an attempt I guess.


Pulled out of the top one at just above half way


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> Was this Yahoo Japan? I have been looking for a Parawater just like that blue one.


It was Yahoo Japan, but the Parawater was black.


----------



## bloody watches

roscoe67 said:


> Was this Yahoo Japan? I have been looking for a Parawater just like that blue one.


Citizen made these in 3 styles -Photo from, www. vintagecitizen watches.com ( its a great story about these watches)








They are the first Japanese water proof watches


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> It was Yahoo Japan, but the Parawater was black.


Is there a thread somewhere on how to bid on Yahoo Japan? My understanding is that generally you can't get sellers to ship outside of Japan.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> Is there a thread somewhere on how to bid on Yahoo Japan? My understanding is that generally you can't get sellers to ship outside of Japan.


There is ;-) Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> There is ;-) Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


You might know the answer to this. Apparently the stem gasket on those old Parawaters was not intended to be easily replaced. Are you aware of folks returning these to 'water resistant;' status by replacing all gaskets successfully? Not for diving, just for not worrying about washing your hands or doing the dishes.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> You might know the answer to this. Apparently the stem gasket on those old Parawaters was not intended to be easily replaced. Are you aware of folks returning these to 'water resistant;' status by replacing all gaskets successfully? Not for diving, just for not worrying about washing your hands or doing the dishes.


I actually know very little about vintage Citizens, especially with regards to maintenance/overhaul. I always refer to Stephen from Sweephand, but maybe the other collectors in this thread have some insights too.


----------



## bloody watches

roscoe67 said:


> You might know the answer to this. Apparently the stem gasket on those old Parawaters was not intended to be easily replaced. Are you aware of folks returning these to 'water resistant;' status by replacing all gaskets successfully? Not for diving, just for not worrying about washing your hands or doing the dishes.


I have a few vintage Divers and I would never recommend them being used for diving (I also dive) although many people do use them, the gaskets can be replaced with no issues, and should be replaced as this will stop dust and other muck from penetrating. Any competent watch maker will do this as a matter of course when giving a vintage watch a service. Im sure none will recommend using it for diving. Dishes and hand washing .........should be ok but remember dive watches are tested on an even pressure in still water, water squirting from a tap direct on one side of a vintage watch is a totally different pressure issue.


----------



## roscoe67

bloody watches said:


> I have a few vintage Divers and I would never recommend them being used for diving (I also dive) although many people do use them, the gaskets can be replaced with no issues, and should be replaced as this will stop dust and other muck from penetrating. Any competent watch maker will do this as a matter of course when giving a vintage watch a service. Im sure none will recommend using it for diving. Dishes and hand washing .........should be ok but remember dive watches are tested on an even pressure in still water, water squirting from a tap direct on one side of a vintage watch is a totally different pressure issue.


Interesting Thanks. Do you have any opinion on the 'unreplaceable' crown stem gasket? Or what would be the weak link in terms of waterproofness?


----------



## bloody watches

roscoe67 said:


> Interesting Thanks. Do you have any opinion on the 'unreplaceable' crown stem gasket? Or what would be the weak link in terms of waterproofness?


I've never had a watchmaker tell me he can't replace a stem Gasket, they can and are done daily. its just a small rubber O ring that fits over the stem ( normally ), they come in heaps of different sizes
and yep its probably the weak link in waterproofing, that is if the lens is fitted correctly or the back is fitted evenly or the watch hasn't been knocked........etc
they may not be able to replace an original - naturally, but they will find one somewhere


----------



## 1386paul

I’ve got heaps of vintage divers, bought most of them years ago when prices where lunch money and nobody wanted them.
But given they are worth a bit more now I always go for one of my new divers when hitting the water.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1386paul said:


> *I've got heaps of vintage divers*, bought most of them years ago when prices where lunch money and nobody wanted them.
> But given they are worth a bit more now I always go for one of my new divers when hitting the water.


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16009746


It's not the kind of thing I like to put out there, but I do have a problem and I'm the first to admit it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## bloody watches

1386paul said:


> I've got heaps of vintage divers, bought most of them years ago when prices where lunch money and nobody wanted them.
> But given they are worth a bit more now I always go for one of my new divers when hitting the water.


I just got another one


----------



## 1386paul

bloody watches said:


> I just got another one
> View attachment 16011660


Stop it 
It's like a disease, great watch by the way.


----------



## bloody watches

1386paul said:


> Stop it
> It's like a disease, great watch by the way.


yea its the delta # 2 strain


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> These vintage pocket watches are actually a very good size for the wrist by today's standards, and this guy made a frame himself that he had gold plated. He has a small wrist by the way.
> 
> View attachment 16013751
> 
> View attachment 16013753
> 
> 
> His frame is kind of rough, but a jeweller could do this easily and I don't think it wouldn't cost that much. It looks pretty cool imho.


Old school Supparts 🤣🤣🤣🤣 awesome!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another eventful vintage diver day on Yahoo Japan Auction. Unusual offerings: a 600m Crystron diver (I bid 22,000 yen just for fun), and a 150m 33j Super Crystal Date without a dive bezel.









And while everyone was raining cash on the above watches, I abandoned my "no dive watch policy" for this icon.








A November 1985 C020, the first watch (together with the other C020 variants) to bear the Promaster logo.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Meanwhile this Chronometer with box and papers fetched more than those four vintage divers combined!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Actually, according to Citizen the Aqualand is not the first Citizen to bear the Promaster logo!


















So I don't have the first watch with a Promaster/Sporte logo, but the good news is, considering the Aqualand was launched in December 1985, my watch from November 1985 might actually be from the first production batch!

And there is a BUT... The JDM Sporte watches had a half empty Promaster logo, like the Sporte Windjack below. Unfortunately I don't know the serial of this watch, so I don't know if the below one is the original June 1985 version, or if the above one is the original June 1985 version.

















More on Promaster vs Sporte: What makes a Promaster? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## vmgotit

Here is one that you don't see any more. I have had this for years! Vance.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> So I don't have the first watch with a Promaster/Sporte logo, but the good news is, considering the Aqualand was launched in December 1985, my watch from November 1985 might actually be from the first production batch!


Close, but no cigar! I found a (non-gold) C020 from October 1985 (serial starts with 510). Any 1985 Aqualand is pretty rare though.


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> Another eventful vintage diver day on Yahoo Japan Auction. Unusual offerings: a 600m Crystron diver (I bid 22,000 yen just for fun), and a 150m 33j Super Crystal Date without a dive bezel.
> View attachment 16019621
> 
> 
> And while everyone was raining cash on the above watches, I abandoned my "no dive watch policy" for this icon.
> View attachment 16019607
> 
> A November 1985 C020, the first watch (together with the other C020 variants) to bear the Promaster logo.


Glad you have seen the light, hope that one fires up when it gets to you.


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> Close, but no cigar! I found a (non-gold) C020 from December 1985 (serial starts with 510). Any 1985 Aqualand is pretty rare though.
> View attachment 16020230


Isn't that October 1985 even earlier


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1386paul said:


> Isn't that October 1985 even earlier


Sorry, that's what I meant, making that one earlier than mine.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1386paul said:


> Glad you have seen the light, hope that one fires up when it gets to you.


I'm afraid not, because it looks like I got screwed. I didn't do my homework on the Aqualand before buying one, and I didn't know about the batteries leaking and ruining the movement. Turns out this example was sold in April on Yahoo, and since then someone has opened the caseback (the screws are in a different positition this time), so they probably confirmed it's unrepairable, so they sold it again "as is" and "operation unconfirmed", while in fact they confirmed it was not operating! Oh well, someone here in Holland might like it as a parts watch or they might have a donor movement.
Or I will keep it as a display piece to remind myself to do my homework before buying a watch model outside of my current expertise ;-)


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> I'm afraid not, because it looks like I got screwed. I didn't do my homework on the Aqualand before buying one, and I didn't know about the batteries leaking and ruining the movement. Turns out this example was sold in April on Yahoo, and since then someone has opened the caseback (the screws are in a different positition this time), so they probably confirmed it's unrepairable, so they sold it again "as is" and "operation unconfirmed", while in fact they confirmed it was not operating! Oh well, someone here in Holland might like it as a parts watch or they might have a donor movement.
> Or I will keep it as a display piece to remind myself to do my homework before buying a watch model outside of my current expertise ;-)


Bummer on that, I would open it and inspect it first just see if the movement damaged.


----------



## gwold

CitizenPromaster said:


> And there is a BUT... The JDM Sporte watches had a half empty Promaster logo, like the Sporte Windjack below. Unfortunately I don't know the serial of this watch, so I don't know if the below one is the original June 1985 version, or if the above one is the original June 1985 version.
> 
> View attachment 16020015


By 1992, they'd filled in the Promaster logo, and, in the US at least, dropped the "Wind Jack" name in favor of "Windsurfer".



I bought this one new, and ultimately sold it off ten years ago. Wore it pretty much every day between, wearing out three straps.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

gwold said:


> By 1992, they'd filled in the Promaster logo, and, in the US at least, dropped the "Wind Jack" name in favor of "Windsurfer".
> 
> I bought this one new, and ultimately sold it off ten years ago. Wore it pretty much every day between, wearing out three straps.


Thanks for your input. The Sporte models were never sold outside of Japan, so international versions always had a "solid" Promaster logo, so it's possible that if the Wind Jack was sold overseas in 1985, it would have had the "solid" Promaster logo, but I don't know when they started selling it internationally. In 1992 the Wind Jack still was a Sporte in Japan, as this 1992 catalogue shows:








So if there wasn't an international version for this watch in 1985, I still think the Aqualand was the first watch with a "solid" Promaster logo.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> Meanwhile this Chronometer with box and papers fetched more than those four vintage divers combined!
> View attachment 16019888


That's one very cool watch😊


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> Another eventful vintage diver day on Yahoo Japan Auction. Unusual offerings: a 600m Crystron diver (I bid 22,000 yen just for fun), and a 150m 33j Super Crystal Date without a dive bezel.
> View attachment 16019621
> 
> 
> And while everyone was raining cash on the above watches, I abandoned my "no dive watch policy" for this icon.
> View attachment 16019607
> 
> A November 1985 C020, the first watch (together with the other C020 variants) to bear the Promaster logo.


I love black and gold, so to me It's definitely one good looking dive🤩 fingers crossed, you can get it running again 😊👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> Buyee is not playing ball on returning it to the seller, but it was parts watch money, so not a problem.
> 
> Meanwhile I bought another silver Type 16 Citizen! It was hidden away in the Antique Silver category, so I don't think any pocket watch collectors noticed it.
> View attachment 16023407
> 
> View attachment 16023408
> 
> This one has a "concentric circles with gaps that form text" decorated inner caseback, like some Swiss and American pocket watches of that era.
> 
> So now the only two silver cased Type 16 Citizens that I've seen are both mine!
> 
> I also bought an Empire, which was the pocket watch brand of Seikosha (Seiko) in those days. This one was really cheap, and there's another that I'm going to try to buy for cheap.
> View attachment 16023418
> 
> I also bought a really nice Swiss pocket watch from Zodiac with artificial blue sapphire jewels. Like the Empire and my first Citizen pocket watch, it has applied numerals.
> View attachment 16023423
> 
> I bought it because of the blue jewels, I just love those!
> View attachment 16023425


Its hard to believe, this was the way we all carried out watches around in the past. Just beautiful CitizenPromaster, I can't wait to see a few custom wrist straps holders 😍👍which one would be your daily beater 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> Its hard to believe, this was the way we all carried out watches around in the past. Just beautiful CitizenPromaster, I can't wait to see a few custom wrist straps holders 😍👍which one would be your daily beater 🤣🤣🤣


I'm not sure which one of them actually works haha
And if all goes well, I've got a few more non-vintage Promasters coming soon too...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## Rainy Daze

1970 Leopard with oval, double-domed crystal and 10-beat movement on original mesh bracelet.










Intact radial case brushing


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Thanks for your input. The Sporte models were never sold outside of Japan, so international versions always had a "solid" Promaster logo, so it's possible that if the Wind Jack was sold overseas in 1985, it would have had the "solid" Promaster logo, but I don't know when they started selling it internationally. In 1992 the Wind Jack still was a Sporte in Japan, as this 1992 catalogue shows:
> View attachment 16021572
> 
> So if there wasn't an international version for this watch in 1985, I still think the Aqualand was the first watch with a "solid" Promaster logo.


Well it turns out there was an international version for this in 1985, before the Aqualand came out, which I should have known, because I saw this advertisement from September 1985 before when researching "THE SPORTING LIFE" after I got my dealer display. And there was also another watch with what would become the Promaster logo, so the Aqualand is the third (or more) watch to have the logo!


----------



## hoss

vmgotit said:


> Here is one that you don't see any more. I have had this for years! Vance.
> View attachment 16019994


I own this same exact model. I purchased mine brand new in 2003 or 2004. I also purchased a diver's just like this one that's a GMT model.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

LOG MASTER


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> LOG MASTER
> View attachment 16035114
> 
> View attachment 16035112
> 
> View attachment 16035116
> 
> View attachment 16035113


I treated my self to a birthday present last night, she's gunna be a great addition to my collection


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> I treated my self to a birthday present last night, she's gunna be a great addition to my collection


Congrats, you certainly had some competition from other collectors it seems!


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Congrats, you certainly had some competition from other collectors it seems!


I expected it to go much higher than what I paid The only other one for sale at the moment is at Sweet Road and they want almost twice what I paid


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Patina...


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'76 Citizen Chronograph 67-9038 (recently returned from service by Brian "31 Jewels" Leiser) on Forstner beads of rice (original bracelet is a little too big even at its tightest).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

.


----------



## hank7444

My only love in citizen watches is the ray mears series


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Can I claim ignorance for a moment and can someone explain to me what makes this watch so desirable other than supposed rarity?


----------



## bloody watches

I have 3 of these they are a great chrono not over sized, easy to read and have stood the test of time
but yes rarity is pushing up the price - like most collectables.
Below is a web site that contains every thing you will ever need to know about Record master's








The Ultimate Citizen Recordmaster Collectors Guide


The Citizen recordmaster is Citizens first, and only, hand winding chronograph. The aim of Ultimate Citizen Recordmaster Collectors Guide is to provide a useful tool for anyone wanting to better understand what to look out for when buying a Citizen record



citizenrecordmaster.weebly.com




Its a comprehensive collector's guide


----------



## Kurt Behm

Citizen Dome... Circa 2003, 1 of 250. Carbon Fiber Case
with Sapphire Crystal.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Kurt Behm said:


> Citizen Dome... Circa 2003, 1 of 250. Carbon Fiber Case
> with Sapphire Crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16047260


Not vintage, but nice!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> I have 3 of these they are a great chrono not over sized, easy to read and have stood the test of time
> but yes rarity is pushing up the price - like most collectables.
> Below is a web site that contains every thing you will ever need to know about Record master's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Citizen Recordmaster Collectors Guide
> 
> 
> The Citizen recordmaster is Citizens first, and only, hand winding chronograph. The aim of Ultimate Citizen Recordmaster Collectors Guide is to provide a useful tool for anyone wanting to better understand what to look out for when buying a Citizen record
> 
> 
> 
> citizenrecordmaster.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a comprehensive collector's guide


Thanks for the link


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Patina...
> 
> View attachment 16037151
> 
> View attachment 16037152


More patina...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Is this an arabic date or what?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Are people reselling them continously or are they actually not that rare??


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Are people reselling them continously or are they actually not that rare??
> 
> View attachment 16059750


The top watch it some what rare
The middle watch is very rare
The bottom watch has a following but are normally available at a price


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> The top watch it some what rare
> The middle watch is very rare
> The bottom watch has a following but are normally available at a price


Somewhat rare is 1 per month on Yahoo? Very rare is 2 per year on Yahoo?


----------



## david916

[Citizen 'Eagle' 7] My November 1983 model.

It might be showing its age a little, but still looking reasonable with a classy white dial and keeping good time too after 38 years.

This was Citizen's low budget automatic watch, basically Citizen's answer to the Seiko 5. Like the Seiko 5, this series was offered in many styles and case types (gold plated base metal, chromed base metal, stainless steel etc). The 7 range of watches have since become known as 'Eagle' 7 because of the Citizen eagle logo at the bottom of the dial, with a number 7 in a red shield emblazoned in the middle of an (often gold-coloured) eagle.

The movement in these watches was the reliable 8200 (Myota) produced by Citizen. First produced around 1975, the 8200 movement was to become Citizen's standard automatic when its range of mechanical watches was massively reduced by the end of the 1970s as a result of the quartz revolution. Although the majority of 8200's were 21 jewels they were also made with 17 jewels, but that version was not used in the Citizen 'Eagle' 7 line.


----------



## grenert

Japanese railway watch. Clean and easy to read. +/- 1 sec/day on the wrist (+10 sec/day dial up)! Good enough for the railroad and for me.


----------



## grenert

david916 said:


> This was Citizen's low budget automatic watch, basically Citizen's answer to the Seiko 5. Like the Seiko 5, this series was offered in many styles and case types (gold plated base metal, chromed base metal, stainless steel etc). The 7 range of watches have since become known as 'Eagle' 7 because of the Citizen eagle logo at the bottom of the dial, with a number 7 in a red shield emblazoned in the middle of an (often gold-coloured) eagle.


I wonder if the rationale behind the "7" was: Seiko has the "5", so we'll make ours "7" to be a little bit better! Nice watch!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

grenert said:


> I wonder if the rationale behind the "7" was: Seiko has the "5", so we'll make ours "7" to be a little bit better! Nice watch!


Before the Eagle 7 there was the Crystal Seven, which simply refers to the day function.


----------



## david916

grenert said:


> I wonder if the rationale behind the "7" was: Seiko has the "5", so we'll make ours "7" to be a little bit better! Nice watch!


Indeed, which probably prompted Ricoh to then go two better again with their Ricoh 9 model and all of these possibly came about as a consequence of the Orient 3 Star range (from the 1970s, although the 3 star logo itself had been used on Orient watches since the 1950s). The Japanese big four watchmakers of the period were nothing if not consistent in the second half of the last century!


----------



## sleepyhead123

I've only three, and I only have one with me right now so here's a pic of my Citizens. You can guess which are the vintages.


----------



## david916

sleepyhead123 said:


> I've only three, and I only have one with me right now so here's a pic of my Citizens. You can guess which are the vintages.


The pinkish red one is interesting. Did Citizen bring out this model not realising that Orient already had a 3 Star range and before Citizen settled on the number 7 for their line?


----------



## ChicagoGuy2

Here is the Kinder time I am wearing today. I bought it on Yahoo Auctions Japan, and in fact it was this thread that got me interested in this watch, and led me to track it down in Japan. I like the colors on it, it's easy to read, and if you look closely it says Citizen in katakana, which is pretty rare.

It's a little rough, but runs (and looks great) for a 50 year old kids watch!


----------



## sleepyhead123

david916 said:


> The pinkish red one is interesting. Did Citizen bring out this model not realising that Orient already had a 3 Star range and before Citizen settled on the number 7 for their line?


Don't know. Citizen never really produced any good book or record of their history. It's from the 70s. And I don't know Orient well at all. And it's actually magneta. But it plays with light more than a Moser does.


----------



## bloody watches

ChicagoGuy2 said:


> Here is the Kinder time I am wearing today. I bought it on Yahoo Auctions Japan, and in fact it was this thread that got me interested in this watch, and led me to track it down in Japan. I like the colors on it, it's easy to read, and if you look closely it says Citizen in katakana, which is pretty rare.
> 
> It's a little rough, but runs (and looks great) for a 50 year old kids watch!
> 
> View attachment 16071130
> View attachment 16071131
> View attachment 16071132





david916 said:


> The pinkish red one is interesting. Did Citizen bring out this model not realising that Orient already had a 3 Star range and before Citizen settled on the number 7 for their line?


I believe that the three stars was how Citizen highlighted the better quality movement.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This fine looking F-type sold for 15,500 yen, meanwhile the usual suspect sold for 10 times that.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I think by now we all know vintage Citizen divers fetch crazy money, so this 33J Crystal Date - sold as junk - will be the last one!


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> I think by now we all know vintage Citizen divers fetch crazy money, so this 33J Crystal Date - sold as junk - will be the last one!
> View attachment 16076359


Missed it by 1/2 an inch


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> Missed it by 1/2 an inch


You already bought a birthday present!


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> You already bought a birthday present!





CitizenPromaster said:


> You already bought a birthday present!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Does anyone know why CitizenPromaster was banned??? I only just noticed this a few moments ago!!


----------



## FerrisAus

Lepdiggums said:


> Does anyone know why CitizenPromaster was banned??? I only just noticed this a few moments ago!!


!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Getting banned from social media is a badge of honor these days haha


----------



## Lepdiggums

Welcome back🤣🤣
I really hope you haven't been slacking off, whilst being banned!!!

Any new and marvelous stuff from the citizen past to tell🙂👍


----------



## bloody watches

Glad you are back, sort of missed your posts


----------



## vacashawn

New strap day for my old AY5024, gives it a whole new look and feel!


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> As evidenced by my Promaster Sky Pilot watches, I like a beefy watch, so many vintage models don't appeal to me with their skinny lugs. It turns out that there were beefy watches before or around WWII, and I was able to get a WWII-era vintage Citizen at a very reasonable price on Yahoo Japan Auction. It's amazing that this survived in this condition!
> 
> View attachment 15856580
> 
> View attachment 15856581
> 
> 
> I think it has the "F-type" movement, but a very sober version of it. Perhaps it was a military watch? Either way I need to find a watchmaker to get it running properly again.
> 
> View attachment 15856585
> 
> 
> When it reaches me safely, I will probably have one of the oldest Citizens on WUS, after these guys:
> Identifying a very old (maybe fake) Citizen watch | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> I think the accolade for "oldest Citizen on WUS" goes to bubba48: Help for a very oold Citizen | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> Compare the movement above to the one in bubba48's watch, obviously the same, but his has a few more jewels.
> 
> View attachment 15856603
> 
> 
> Stephen from Sweephand himself (Morris Minor on WUS) has a different (probably younger) version of the above movement, with the bottom plate in one piece, like on mine.
> 
> View attachment 15856614
> 
> 
> Anyone else got pre-war Citizens? Or at least F-type Citizens?


I love those war-era Citizens. How did you search for this? Are there model numbers? Or did you just search for 'Citizen F-type'?


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16073659
> 
> View attachment 16073662
> 
> View attachment 16073663
> 
> View attachment 16073664
> 
> This fine looking F-type sold for 15,500 yen, meanwhile the usual suspect sold for 10 times that.
> View attachment 16073658


If you don't mind sharing your secrets, how do you search for these? They don't seem to have model names or numbers, so I am just curious how you find something like that 'F-type'. It really is beautiful.


----------



## jil_sander

Just finished my first mod project.
From this









to this.










The green dial is from Yahoo Auction, and the hands are from Aliexpress.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> If you don't mind sharing your secrets, how do you search for these? They don't seem to have model names or numbers, so I am just curious how you find something like that 'F-type'. It really is beautiful.


I'll get back to you on this ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> I love those war-era Citizens. How did you search for this? Are there model numbers? Or did you just search for 'Citizen F-type'?


Sellers on Yahoo usually describe the F-types as either prewar or small seconds or smoseco, but of course in Japanese, so these are the search terms I use:
citizen prewar
Search Results for "CITIZEN 戦前 " /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
citizen small seconds
Search Results for "citizen スモールセコンド" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online 
citizen smoseco/smosseco
Search Results for "citizen スモセコ" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online

Mind you, the F-types are VERY small.


----------



## Pongster

My senior citizens


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> Sellers on Yahoo usually describe the F-types as either prewar or small seconds or smoseco, but of course in Japanese, so these are the search terms I use:
> citizen prewar
> Search Results for "CITIZEN 戦前 " /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> citizen small seconds
> Search Results for "citizen スモールセコンド" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> citizen smoseco/smosseco
> Search Results for "citizen スモセコ" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> 
> Mind you, the F-types are VERY small.


Thanks! I have a Bulova A-11, and at 30mm, I find it pretty small. So small I end up wearing it on the inside of my wrist. I am more just curious about these early Citizens.

My daily is an early 60s Auto dater Parawater 40m and it is perfectly sized for my wrist.


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> Sellers on Yahoo usually describe the F-types as either prewar or small seconds or smoseco, but of course in Japanese, so these are the search terms I use:
> citizen prewar
> Search Results for "CITIZEN 戦前 " /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> citizen small seconds
> Search Results for "citizen スモールセコンド" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> citizen smoseco/smosseco
> Search Results for "citizen スモセコ" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> 
> Mind you, the F-types are VERY small.


Holy cow! That really worked!

Not bidding, but look at this handsome little devil:


----------



## Black5

I don't see a lot of digital in this thread.

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Black5 said:


> I don't see a lot of digital in this thread.
> 
> Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.
> 
> Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.
> 
> Not too shabby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


I like the vintage digital Citizens, but I try to limit which categories I collect, and "digital" has not made the selection. I'm still tempted to buy one of the LED Citizens though...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I want one like this, but I'm not the only one, so they can be pricy.


----------



## roscoe67

I want one of these, but it has to function fully. I do use my trig functions pretty frequently. I am not too into gold, but I don't think it came any other way. Also, the prices, as with the Casio scientific calculator watch, have gone through the roof.:
:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> I want one of these, but it has to function fully. I do use my trig functions pretty frequently. I am not too into gold, but I don't think it came any other way. Also, the prices, as with the Casio scientific calculator watch, have gone through the roof.:
> :
> View attachment 16093663


CITIZEN Calculator Crystron Quartz Vintage Digital LCD Smart Watch 49-9315 Rare | eBay ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

WUS user who has one, non-gold
My Vintage Digital Watches | Page 5 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

review of gold and silver versions with black dial





there is a third version with white dial


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> WUS user who has one, non-gold
> My Vintage Digital Watches | Page 5 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> review of gold and silver versions with black dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a third version with white dial
> 
> View attachment 16093747
> 
> View attachment 16093754


Yes, but the non-gold versions are not scientific calculators. I can do multiplication without a calculator. It's the sin, cos, tan, etc. that is especially useful. And you can't work those out without a calculator or tables.

Same with the Casio. You can still get a regular calculator watch, but not a scientific calculator watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> Yes, but the non-gold versions are not scientific calculators. I can do multiplication without a calculator. It's the sin, cos, tan, etc. that is especially useful. And you can't work those out without a calculator or tables.
> 
> Same with the Casio. You can still get a regular calculator watch, but not a scientific calculator watch.


Oops, I didn't look that closely. My bad


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Haha I should have watched the video before posting it, it explains the differences


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Vintage quartz non-diver still trumps vintage mechanical divers 😁


----------



## CitizenPromaster

next level integrated bracelet


----------



## DELORTO

Cosmotron x8 1970


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Vintage quartz non-diver still trumps vintage mechanical divers 😁
> View attachment 16102908


Rare watches often come in pairs on Yahoo Japan Auction... I thought it would go higher though, as it was working.


----------



## Black5

This old thing from 1978&#8230;

View attachment 16127077


----------



## roscoe67

From what I regard as the design heydey of Japanese watches:










Ignore the scratched crystal. I do tend to wear my watches, and the Parawater was a sports watch so . . . But replacing the crystal is definitely on 'the list'.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You guys want more digital? This Citizen with digital hands sold for 18,500 yen.


























And guess what the price was when new?








I never realized that this has a precursor to the Light-Level Indicator function of modern Satellite Wave watches.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

roscoe67 said:


> I want one of these, but it has to function fully. I do use my trig functions pretty frequently. I am not too into gold, but I don't think it came any other way. Also, the prices, as with the Casio scientific calculator watch, have gone through the roof.:
> :
> View attachment 16093663


You might want to buy a fully functioning watch AND a parts watch, like this: シチズン カリキュレーター49-9421 金色 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## bloody watches

A 52 0110 *ORANGE* 
these are as rare as hens teeth, its a bit rough but restorable








(I have a new bezel, lens and case for it when it arrives)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I was hoping no one would notice this watch on Yahoo, but that ship has sailed...
















This is one of the most rare Citizens out there, and it's the very first quartz watch by Citizen. But it wasn't a quartz watch with a stepper motor, but basically a Cosmotron regulated by a quartz crystal. This is the E.F.A. version, Extra Fine Adjustment, it runs at +/- 5 seconds per month (like the modern Satellite Wave calibers). I learned all this from Sweephand's blog: Today’s Watch – Citizen’s First Quartz, 8811 | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog (sweep-hand.org) 
This watch was 135,000 yen in 1973 (!!!!!). I don't even want to know how high the bids will go... I'm posting it here so I don't get tempted to try and compete! I think Citizen should buy it for their museum, and they could surely fix and restore it, but maybe a Japanese collector, or Stephen (from Sweephand), or one of you guys will outbid Citizen ;-)



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/s1010199379


----------



## Lepdiggums

Another fantastic post CitizenPromaster, where the heck do you find all this information?? just amazing, its a real treasure for everyone to see and know 😊👍


----------



## naganaga

Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 01alam

Looking to get a new crystal for the highness


----------



## naganaga

This golden vintage citizen Bullhead for Sunday following yesterday's silver panda bullhead. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## CitizenPromaster

My bid of 40,000 yen wasn't anywhere near enough!









Still a relatively low amount for such a rare and special watch...


----------



## Subafan




----------



## 01alam

I believe these are rare? Anyone knows the best way to remove the inner green corrosion please?


----------



## will_atl

Promaster 5502-F50247 Left sided screw down crown, circa 1992 (It was a birthday present, I think my 18th!)
I wore this daily for about 10 years, so it's a little battered, I haven't really worn it for the past 20 years, but I have kept it, due to the sentimental value.

I put in a new battery last night!


----------



## 01alam

Wearing this makes me feel like Richard Branson, we both have a Super Jet


----------



## 01alam

Lower end Leopard, might be sacrilege to some but upgraded(?) double domed sapphire crystal, the old one has its day...


----------



## sleepyhead123

One of the most infuriating watches to wind.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Pongster




----------



## 01alam

New watch today 😁 now have a pair, one SS and this GP.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Anyone seen a dial and caseback like this before?


----------



## bloody watches

01alam said:


> I believe these are rare? Anyone knows the best way to remove the inner green corrosion please?
> 
> View attachment 16173609


Yes the are very rare, the three stars denotes a high quality movement
A good watch maker will be able to remove the green with out damaging the dial


----------



## bloody watches

This is my latest purchase 







7200 leopard Day/Date 
its been on the top of my wish list for about 3 years


----------



## 01alam

bloody watches said:


> Yes the are very rare, the three stars denotes a high quality movement
> A good watch maker will be able to remove the green with out damaging the dial


Thanks, it is with the watchmaker at the moment, so fingers crossed 👍


----------



## 01alam

bloody watches said:


> This is my latest purchase
> View attachment 16209020
> 
> 7200 leopard Day/Date
> its been on the top of my wish list for about 3 years


Wow, looks great and in good condition, I wanted this but to find one in this kind of condition is so difficult (impossible?)...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

01alam said:


> Wow, looks great and in good condition, I wanted this but to find one in this kind of condition is so difficult (impossible?)...


デッドストック品！ CITIZEN シチズン レオパール ダイバー 4-722710 Y 150M Diver 24石 自動巻き CITIZEN Diverの最高峰固体 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## 01alam

Thanks, wow, I better start saving up 👍


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> デッドストック品！ CITIZEN シチズン レオパール ダイバー 4-722710 Y 150M Diver 24石 自動巻き CITIZEN Diverの最高峰固体 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online
> [/QUOTE
> I payed less than a third, even with the cost of a rebuild added I still will be ahead


----------



## Simon

Bought this is a charity shop yesterday - 1987 - lovely little chrono


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I don't know why people went nuts over this F-type, which was listed as pre-war, but according to my limited knowledge is in fact post-war.








Sure, it's in good shape, but F-types rarely go for more than 10,000 yen.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't know why people went nuts over this F-type, which was listed as pre-war, but according to my limited knowledge is in fact post-war.
> View attachment 16222056
> 
> Sure, it's in good shape, but F-types rarely go for more than 10,000 yen.
> View attachment 16222059
> 
> View attachment 16222060
> 
> View attachment 16222061


Sometimes I get the feeling that some biddings are rigged, we have this issue here, a group of friends keep bidding on the item to increase the price, suddenly the item is sold 3 or 4 times higher than market price. I have seen a watch worth less than $300 sell for $800! 

Maybe this is the issue here, or maybe I am wrong, but this is seriously a big issue for auctions overhere.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

ElGhurafiy said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling that some biddings are rigged, we have this issue here, a group of friends keep bidding on the item to increase the price, suddenly the item is sold 3 or 4 times higher than market price. I have seen a watch worth less than $300 sell for $800!
> 
> Maybe this is the issue here, or maybe I am wrong, but this is seriously a big issue for auctions overhere.


I think if that were indeed the case then we would see those watches being relisted. I mean, you can let friends bid all you want, but if the market value is really that $300, then no one is going to be manipulated into paying $500, let alone $800, so your friend will end up "buying" it and you have to relist it.

It could be a nice way to launder money though. Buy something for $300, "sell" it for $800 at auction, "accept" $800 cash payment (cash on delivery) and you have laundered $500!


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> I think if that were indeed the case then we would see those watches being relisted. I mean, you can let friends bid all you want, but if the market value is really that $300, then no one is going to be manipulated into paying $500, let alone $800, so your friend will end up "buying" it and you have to relist it.
> 
> It could be a nice way to launder money though. Buy something for $300, "sell" it for $800 at auction, "accept" $800 cash payment (cash on delivery) and you have laundered $500!


There are many ways for money laundery, especially with cars nowadays. Imagine a car like Nissan GTR R34 that cost $50000 one and half years ago, now cost at least $200K at least as a bidding start for certain models! 

Laundering a 500$ is nothing here. But market (auction) prices are crazy because of this.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

ElGhurafiy said:


> There are many ways for money laundery, especially with cars nowadays. Imagine a car like Nissan GTR R34 that cost $50000 one and half years ago, now cost at least $200K at least as a bidding start for certain models!
> 
> Laundering a 500$ is nothing here. But market (auction) prices are crazy because of this.


Low level criminals (in Europe) use teens' bank accounts (they are the mules) to launder small amounts like $500, so there are many tiers of money laundering.

But all I can say is, I haven't seen many strange watch auctions on Yahoo lately, and I wouldn't even call this F-type strange. All it takes to get a bidding war is two people who really want a watch, and this style of watch case is uncommon even for F-types, so it might just have been a rare watch that two people really wanted.


----------



## darklight111

I don't know much about thos model but here's my 1977 model


----------



## tel.oneill

I don’t have many, you have to admit this one is lush.


----------



## tel.oneill

AM / FM tune into Citizen


----------



## klenboy

My Homer YD from 1971.


----------



## EngineerHack

tel.oneill said:


> AM / FM tune into Citizen
> View attachment 16249602


is this the Taratntino piece ?


----------



## Newnice

Love the whole 1970's Citizen Seven Star V2 lineup, especially the models with the 7700 movement: hacking, handwinding, and the neat push-crown gravity selected day and date adjustment feature. Completely unique and unduplicated in wristwatch history, as far as I know.


----------



## Newnice

darklight111 said:


> I don't know much about thos model but here's my 1977 model
> 
> View attachment 16231882
> 
> View attachment 16231884
> 
> View attachment 16231883


Great choice! Here is mine with original crystal-cut glass and bracelet. It's a very flexible watch as you have shown, and so easy to wear with everything. Perfect size too.


----------



## darklight111

@Newnice : I've never seen one with cut cristal before. Intel is hard to get on these models.


----------



## Newnice

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16305536
> 
> View attachment 16305535
> 
> 
> @Newnice : I've never seen one with cut cristal before. Intel is hard to get on these models.


Your photography is much better than mine!


----------



## zenskar




----------



## blakesfather1677

Here is my first vintage Citizen (well I hope its vintage) I would love some info on this one if anyone knows. Any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## CitizenPromaster

blakesfather1677 said:


> Here is my first vintage Citizen (well I hope its vintage) I would love some info on this one if anyone knows. Any help is greatly appreciated .
> View attachment 16322028
> View attachment 16322029


A quartz watch caliber 6010 from November 1992, not much else I can say about it ;-)


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## Newnice

ZM-73 said:


> Citizen Cosmotron
> View attachment 16374946
> 
> View attachment 16374948
> 
> View attachment 16374949
> 
> View attachment 16374950


Ha ha, I have that one too. Such a striking dial, as mesmerizing as the best of Grand Seiko. Mine is on the original ladder bracelet, a really neat piece as well. 

















And for good measure here is another Cosmotron with a gorgeous reflective ombre dial. Still pictures don't convey the full affect. The hands and markers also glitter a lot on this one, the hardware is just amazing and I love those electronic mechanical movements. I don't believe any manufacturer offers one today, Spring Drive is probably the closest in concept.


----------



## ZM-73

Newnice said:


> Ha ha, I have that one too. Such a striking dial, as mesmerizing as the best of Grand Seiko. Mine is on the original ladder bracelet, a really neat piece as well.
> 
> And for good measure here is another Cosmotron with a gorgeous reflective ombre dial. Still pictures don't convey the full affect. The hands and markers also glitter a lot on this one, the hardware is just amazing and I love those electronic mechanical movements. I don't believe any manufacturer offers one today, Spring Drive is probably the closest in concept.


It is a great looking dial. This was an impulse buy, which I certainly don't regret. It's hard to tell in your photo, but does it have a faceted crystal? Mine doesn't and all the ones I've seen (eg. HERE) do. I believe the crystal on mine is not original. Nice ladder bracelet too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Newnice

ZM-73 said:


> It is a great looking dial. This was an impulse buy, which I certainly don't regret. It's hard to tell in your photo, but does it have a faceted crystal? Mine doesn't and all the ones I've seen (eg. HERE) do. I believe the crystal on mine is not original. Nice ladder bracelet too. Thanks for sharing.


My crystal is most likely a replacement, since the catalog shows it with a faceted crystal. Mine is a thick crystal with steep cut sides of the type they haven't made in decades, so likely an old replacement that keeps the vintage flavour, but still a replacement.
Note the catalog price of Y29,000 would have bought you a Rolex Submariner back in 1974. These were very high quality watches.


----------



## ZM-73

Amazing to think this was the same price as a Sub! Sounds like I might have the same style crystal as you. Here's a pic of mine from the side. It certainly is a quirky watch, even the way the back case is screwed on. Great info, thanks


----------



## Dodgydruid

Here's my dancing hands 6870 I recently bought for a literal song...


----------



## bugi

Help me ID this model please... Looks like vintage or not?


----------



## bugi

Another photo. I tried google lens search and nothing. Anyone knows model or where can I search? Thx


----------



## bloody watches

bugi said:


> Help me ID this model please... Looks like vintage or not?


Citizen 0510 movement from the 80's not exactly vintage in my But ...........
model number should be on the back


----------



## bugi

I found this on www. I would like to find model number so maybe I found one for sale. Thx for info bloody.. Didn't find any caseback photos


----------



## Dodgydruid

I am on the hunt for a bracelet for my Promaster as Citizen did extensively look for one for me through their network and their obsolete stores etc but came up dry...

Its got the 16mm "tang" and 20-21mm at the continuation of the bracelet to case streamlining. I am tempted to see if I can trim one of my thick hide straps to get rid of the awful awful 16mm ladies bracelet its currently on lol


----------



## Newnice

Love those vintage Citizen enamel dials. The slight surface imperfections give them a sense of depth and life. Great bracelet on this one, and the relatively large screwdown crown looks quite modern.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've been eyeing the Hisonics for a while now, since prices for Bulova Accutrons are very high in Holland, and I saw a very rare one on Yahoo. I wasn't the only one who saw it though, and after a prolonged bidding war it sold for 22k yen, which is still far cheaper than what Accutrons go for, but much more than I am willing to pay for a tuning fork watch. Cool example though.


























This F-type got a lot of interest too and sold for 11,600 yen.


----------



## Newnice

Yes the Hisonics are incredible watches, finished to a very high standard, great cases, and that gorgeous sweep seconds hand! Plus it's fun to hold your ear to them, hear that hum, and realize it's an entirely different technology.

The Hisonics are priced less than comparable Bulovas, but for an even better bargain look for the Cosmotron GX models. Those have the last generation tuning fork in them, modified by Citizen, and are generally priced even lower than the Hisonics. They don't say tuning fork on them anywhere, so you have to know to look for the GX. You'll know it when you're wearing it though, and many of them have that 70's design that is trendy right now. 

Here is a Hisonic of mine, in great condition:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Some serious bidding on this beauty


----------



## Rainy Daze

1970 Leopard Super Beat 10


----------



## timestampaviator

8110 Bullhead.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

anyone care for this?


----------



## xx90

sleepyhead123 said:


> One of the most infuriating watches to wind.
> 
> View attachment 16180677


Very nice watch nonetheless.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Historic listings and prices on Yahoo today








Somehow my 5k bid wasn't enough...


----------



## xx90

timestampaviator said:


> 8110 Bullhead.
> View attachment 16418299


Nice watch!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

People pay through the NOSe (see what I did there) for vintage LCD/ANI-DIGI these days. 43,500 yen!


----------



## roscoe67

CitizenPromaster said:


> anyone care for this?
> View attachment 16456205


I knew a guy in the 70s that was the best dealer around. He served a couple of years in the Maryland state pen in Hagerstown for it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It was a Glorious day for this (unsuspecting) seller...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Can anyone see why there was a bidding war over this box of junk watches? Some people must have spotted something in there...
0411725　1円スタート! 腕時計 大量まとめ売り! 320点以上! 約12.4kg分! セイコー シチズン エルジン カシオ G-SHOCK など /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## MDT IT

Very very rare chrono alarm year 90>00


----------



## CitizenPromaster




----------



## CitizenPromaster

MDT IT said:


> Very very rare chrono alarm year 90>00


There is one on kleinanzeige, as part of a lot. Not the original bracelet obviously.









Seller is asking €250 for the whole lot.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

This guy seems to be selling his collection, you might want to take a look: Search Results for "gbmdl38864" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## Tim86seiko

Screwed the pooch


----------



## Tim86seiko

Nvm


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tim86seiko said:


> https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/v1049914181?lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> Zonder stem en crown maar die wijzerplaat is uitstekend


Deze thread is openbaar en in het Engels hè


----------



## Tim86seiko

Seems I screwed up then.. wanted to post it in a conversation


----------



## Newnice

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16608519


I have a picture of myself wearing that same style sweater and that same style watch, except both in blue.

That's a very handsome watch on the wrist, wears very much like one of those classic 1970's steel sports watches that are so in style right now, and the blue colour is fantastic.


----------



## Newnice

Citizen had some great steel sports watches in the 1970's. I love this Cosmotron, which beat at 36000 and had a button at 8:00 to re-zero the second hand for easy time synchronization. Those electromagnetic mechanical movements are really cool and completely unavailable in modern watches. 

It came out before the Nautilus 3700 by a few years and you can see they are in the same stylistic family, while still being distinct designs. Top picture is mine, bottom from Fratello,


----------



## CitizenPromaster

A 500m got casually listed as junk, but soon got noticed and went into the stratosphere.

















































A good day for the seller (pawnshop), who probably paid close to nothing for it!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Newnice said:


> I have a picture of myself wearing that same style sweater and that same style watch, except both in blue.
> 
> That's a very handsome watch on the wrist, wears very much like one of those classic 1970's steel sports watches that are so in style right now, and the blue colour is fantastic.
> View attachment 16625652


I'm OK with it if you don't share a photo similar to the below ad


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Let me archive some Glorious Citizens here.

They want 450,000 yen for this one, which seems to have the back medaillion replaced, as well as the bracelet.

















































And they want 600,000 yen for this one.









































I think I'll pass on both


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Interesting dial on this


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Pretty mega price for an "immovable" "operation not confirmed" 4MEGA


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It's tough to be a Citizen collector sometimes, this hand-wound 31 jewels Chronometer sold for 161,000 yen...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

39 jewels, because why not?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I just bought this pretty thing, it was just so cheap!


















What a classic! Other brands have done this design too of course. Here is a seiko that the same seller sold previously.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is his father.


----------



## bloody watches

My latest purchase,
Citizen 61-5773


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> My latest purchase,
> Citizen 61-5773
> View attachment 16671587


Didn't they have a bigger photo?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Two new vintage arrivals for me recently.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Here is his father.
> View attachment 16669130
> 
> View attachment 16669135


Citizen had a line of PW (ParaWater) CQ watches with 100 meter water resistance. In 1979 there were 37 to choose from (!) with half of them having a screw-down crown.

This one looks like the watch above, but with a sturdy crown (to accomodate threads) and a spot of lume here and there.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Check out this German dealer display!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Continuing the theme, now an automatic Adorex


























The differences are often subtle, but at the same it completely transforms the look. I am not smitten with this case design for example, while this watch is even cheaper.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

And now a HiSonic Tuning Fork variation on the theme.

























This has more flowing lines, but as a result it's bit more flat and wide.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

For me, the one I bought strikes the perfect balance between the Adorex and the Hisonic, with flowing yet distinct lines that don't run too wide. Haha I sound like a wine snob.


----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 from 71😎


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well here it is. It needs some cleaning between the crystal and the bezel, but it's a nice little watch. I showed it to my parents and my father said he liked it, so I gave it to him (and it's almost Father's Day too). The watch is actually as old as his oldest son, my brother is from 1981.


----------



## Slin77

Citizen Chronomaster 1969
























And a Citizen Hisonic and a Citizen Cryston from 1971 👍🏻😃


----------



## Slin77

Citizen 'Blackie' V2 with a very dark blue dial...


----------



## Lepdiggums

1971 v2 on its original bracelet too😁


----------



## 971

Citizen Leopard one of my favorite vintage and I was lucky to get it in a very good condition. This version of Citizen Leopard I was trying to find for it for some time.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've never been a fan of Rolex, so it's no surprise I've never been a fan of the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust homage by Citizen in the form of the Eagle 7.








It is undoubtedly a classic design though, and I can see the humor of having a flashy "fake"-Rolex-real-Citizen.

I do like the recent trend of custom PVD/DLC "Rolexes", like this one:









As you might have seen in other threads, I've recently bought a BT coated watch, which was used by Citizen in the 80s, which is "black chrome plated and teflon coated". Much to my surprise, I saw an Eagly 7 for sale with this very BT coating, and I just had to buy it.









You could be forgiven for thinking it is a Mumbai Special, but the caseback markings and stickers make it the real deal.









So, a blacked out Eagle 7 from 1982, how cool is that?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

With the black Eagle 7 incoming, I've gotten an interest in these watches, and I've been keeping an eye on listings. These four near mint ones sold in a flash, because for the Datejusts the seller was asking only €45 a piece and for the Pepsi only €35 as the bezel had a few scratches. I think they would have sold for €100 a piece just as easily!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another Glorious price: 101,000 yen


----------



## CitizenPromaster

And the award for weirdest crystal goes to...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This 1967 Citizen Crystal Seven 33 Jewels is really modern looking, and at 37 mm a decent size. They are asking 30k yen with new crystal and OH in November 2021.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Got a nice NOS-ish trio in, CQ, CQ, Eagle 7, but I'm gonna flip them locally, since these are in demand in Europe. The dial of the left one is like a soft Sakura Pink, very Japanese.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've never seen a caseback like this before.


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Another Glorious price: 101,000 yen
> View attachment 16744950
> 
> View attachment 16744952
> 
> View attachment 16744953
> 
> View attachment 16744955
> 
> View attachment 16744956


Rust on the dial and a missing medallion and the internals seam a bit grubby but it could be restored however I think it's overpriced .


----------



## CitizenPromaster

bloody watches said:


> Rust on the dial and a missing medallion and the internals seam a bit grubby but it could be restored however I think it's overpriced .


A Glorious price for the seller, not for the buyer!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Never seen this emblem before


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It's hard to predict the prices of F-type Citizens. This one went pretty high for a F-type, at 14,000 yen.

























But a few weeks ago I bought this F-type for a fraction of that.


----------



## bloody watches

Here's my latest pick up


----------



## bloody watches

Just picked up 18 of these Citizen stands








and this is a new arrival








missing a tacko bezel so if you have one ....😁😆😆😂🤣


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just received the 1978 600m back from having the battery replaced, running like a dream too🥰🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

Late 70s 150m crystron divers, with the big daddy 600m🔥🔥


----------



## Duke Morales

Just picked this up today. Has the original bracelet too, but it's way too small for me. Needs some polishing up and it's running quite slow, so it's off to my watchmaker. I'll post more when it comes home.


----------



## kccastle

Does ~30 years old count as vintage? And still working. I bought this when I had very little to spare on a watch, but couldn't pass it up. It has so many design elements of a high-end watch. It is only 35mm, but I still love it.








Borrowed photo


----------



## Duke Morales

Well that was quick. Sam the watch man gave the old girl a quick regulation to within 10 s/day and a clean bill of health noting it'd been serviced in the past couple of years. It is a glass crystal so I'm-a have to decide on keeping it original and scratched or sourcing a new one.

I'm really quite pleased with it. I've been looking for a Leopard with this case (I just don't like ones with hooded lugs) for a while and jumped on this offering with quite a bit of trepidation as to the condition. I knew the crystal was scratched but it's not as bad as I feared and the rest of the piece greatly exceeded expectations.

Here's a couple of much cleaner pics:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Looks like it started out as a Seven Star.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

How about this, anyone seen this before?


----------



## Unikagen

Old enough?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Pretty nuts!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> View attachment 16892266
> 
> View attachment 16892268
> 
> View attachment 16892269
> 
> View attachment 16892270


Yep its an "export" model came in the same 4 colours as the seven star 23 jewel model ( 67-5773 ).
here's my collection of them, plus the (export) orange dialed model on the end


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## watchersam

Diamond Flake


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

1979 crystron 150m diver🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Not an unexpected price anymore, yet still eye-watering


----------



## grenert

Super Deluxe


----------



## Veeflys

1st Gen Navihawk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Veeflys said:


> 1st Gen Navihawk
> View attachment 16963849


"Let's be very inclusive and define vintage as roughly pre-1990." Not quite the scope of this thread, but it's great that this watch still gets worn!


----------



## Veeflys

CitizenPromaster said:


> "Let's be very inclusive and define vintage as roughly pre-1990." Not quite the scope of this thread, but it's great that this watch still gets worn!


Pre-1990, thank you for clarifying


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> "Let's be very inclusive and define vintage as roughly pre-1990." Not quite the scope of this thread, but it's great that this watch still gets worn!


Here is my vintage pre-1999 C300 Blue Impulse 🌚


----------



## CitizenPromaster

A little over 6,000 yen per jewel


----------



## CitizenPromaster

What a difference a ruby on the dial makes. (It's the first quartz watch by Citizen, but not the E.F.A.)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Lepdiggums

Road trip time for both v2's, new crystal for the blue seconds hand and crystal clean for the orange hand🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I bought this Eagle 7 and sold it as soon as it arrived, and made a new friend in the process.



















What makes it so special?










He just sent me this photo.










Today he found another one for sale, but he was happy with one, so I bought it and will offer it for sale locally (unless someone here really wants it).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This new to me Citizen CQ kind of reminds me of the F100 CC2001-57A.





































I mean the angular looks, the H-links, the bezel.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in, not a watch, but soon there might be to match the cover "hahaha" This super cool, but tiny introduction to the










Diagram with plastic overlay of the day wheel, which is super cool 🔥🔥


















Exploded Parts list 🔥🔥


----------



## zenskar




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MTT60

Crystron


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Check out the dial on this beauty!


























You are in luck, I posted it for sale


----------



## Lepdiggums

Before replacement











Then After replacement 🔥🔥🔥








New crystal installed, now I finally get to see that lovely blue seconds hand 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

Before cleaning of the inside of the crystal 😭











And after 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> I bought this Eagle 7 and sold it as soon as it arrived, and made a new friend in the process.
> 
> View attachment 17015452
> 
> 
> View attachment 17015453
> 
> 
> What makes it so special?
> 
> View attachment 17015454
> 
> 
> He just sent me this photo.
> 
> View attachment 17015456
> 
> 
> Today he found another one for sale, but he was happy with one, so I bought it and will offer it for sale locally (unless someone here really wants it).


The second one arrived...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

So here is some interesting Citizen history for ya'll. You might associate the word Eagle with the Citizen Eagle 7 automatics, or perhaps with the eagle emblem found on top-tier Citizens through the decades, but there were actually quartz watches that were called Eagle. These were launched in the late 70s, supposedly to compete with King Seiko. Citizen described them in the 1979 dealer catalog as follows:
"This is the pinnacle of orthodox type watches created through the relentless pursuit of precision. In particular, the design of the hard and strong super-hard alloy case exudes a stately presence that is suitable for active middle-aged managers and administrators."

Middle-aged managers and administrators have some money to spend, and at 50,000 yen they were priced below Exceed, but above most other offerings.










They were rated at 5 sec/month rather than the usual 15 or 20, and had a 5 year battery life thanks to a "power saving switch". The cases were made from what I thought was a hard steel alloy, but I'm not so sure after re-reading the glossary:
"The silver-colored hard alloy side features a high-quality finish similar to the silver-colored cemented carbide side and is harder than stainless steel. (HV600)"
They are referring to the cemented carbide watches that I discussed recently in the Titanium Thread. As you can see they are saying the finish is similar, but that it is a hard alloy of some sort. It will remain a mystery for now.

I found the watch on the left and bought it, but the bracelet is not original.










A while later, I saw another EAGLE quartz watch, and I quickly bought it. Only later did I look closely what I had bought, and I noticed this watch was not from the same generation at all. It had a very different movement and was about 5 years younger. It still has a hard alloy case, but the movement is now the date version of the HAQ movement that was used in many Exceed watches in the early to mid 90s, the calibers 27xx that were rated at 10 or 20 sec/year, with the version in the EAGLE watch being 20 sec/year and having a date function. The bracelet is the same super flat and solid feeling folded link bracelet that was used on Exceed watches at that time. It really is the perfection of folded links.










Notice how the EAGLE name has moved to the top of the dial, and even the signed clasp says EAGLE.

So there you have it!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

CitizenPromaster said:


> So here is some interesting Citizen history for ya'll. You might associate the word Eagle with the Citizen Eagle 7 automatics, or perhaps with the eagle emblem found on top-tier Citizens through the decades, but there were actually quartz watches that were called Eagle. These were launched in the late 70s, supposedly to compete with King Seiko. Citizen described them in the 1979 dealer catalog as follows:
> "This is the pinnacle of orthodox type watches created through the relentless pursuit of precision. In particular, the design of the hard and strong super-hard alloy case exudes a stately presence that is suitable for active middle-aged managers and administrators."
> 
> Middle-aged managers and administrators have some money to spend, and at 50,000 yen they were priced below Exceed, but above most other offerings.
> 
> View attachment 17065476
> 
> 
> They were rated at 5 sec/month rather than the usual 15 or 20, and had a 5 year battery life thanks to a "power saving switch". The cases were made from what I thought was a hard steel alloy, but I'm not so sure after re-reading the glossary:
> "The silver-colored hard alloy side features a high-quality finish similar to the silver-colored cemented carbide side and is harder than stainless steel. (HV600)"
> They are referring to the cemented carbide watches that I discussed recently in the Titanium Thread. As you can see they are saying the finish is similar, but that it is a hard alloy of some sort. It will remain a mystery for now.
> 
> I found the watch on the left and bought it, but the bracelet is not original.
> 
> View attachment 17065485
> 
> 
> A while later, I saw another EAGLE quartz watch, and I quickly bought it. Only later did I look closely what I had bought, and I noticed this watch was not from the same generation at all. It had a very different movement and was about 5 years younger. It still has a hard alloy case, but the movement is now the date version of the HAQ movement that was used in many Exceed watches in the early to mid 90s, the calibers 27xx that were rated at 10 or 20 sec/year, with the version in the EAGLE watch being 20 sec/year and having a date function. The bracelet is the same super flat and solid feeling folded link bracelet that was used on Exceed watches at that time. It really is the perfection of folded links.
> 
> View attachment 17065496
> 
> 
> Notice how the EAGLE name has moved to the top of the dial, and even the signed clasp says EAGLE.
> 
> So there you have it!
> View attachment 17065504


Well, those are going on the Yahoo Japan saved search list. What kind of movements were in the 70s models? I'm not nearly as familiar with the Citizen quartz movements of that era as I am with the Seikos, but I'd love to learn more.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Great work as usual from @CitizenPromaster your efforts are vital for this forum! Keep up the hard work, I enjoyed reading the post!


----------



## vmgotit

This is one I have had for close to 25 years. Need to be sent to Citizen for repair. Vance.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Well, those are going on the Yahoo Japan saved search list. What kind of movements were in the 70s models? I'm not nearly as familiar with the Citizen quartz movements of that era as I am with the Seikos, but I'd love to learn more.


The list of movements in the 1979 catalog is 7 pages long, with 4 pages being quartz, so there were quite a lot!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

LCD Citizens from the 70s are not as rare as you would imagine, they even appear NOS on Yahoo. The 80s LCD are a lot rarer, and this one sold for 18,150 yen.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

The still aptly named Record Master


----------



## Terra Citizen

These vintage Citizen are amazing. It's an entire world that I have not explored.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Would you have paid 35,500 yen for this super beat 10?


----------



## jhb

CitizenPromaster said:


> Would you have paid 35,500 yen for this super beat 10?
> 
> View attachment 17086926
> 
> View attachment 17086927
> 
> View attachment 17086928


maybe....usd is still strong right now.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bloody watches

Lepdiggums said:


> Just arrived in, not a watch, but soon there might be to match the cover "hahaha" This super cool, but tiny introduction to the
> 
> View attachment 17023033
> 
> 
> Diagram with plastic overlay of the day wheel, which is super cool 🔥🔥
> View attachment 17023035
> 
> View attachment 17023034
> 
> 
> 
> Exploded Parts list 🔥🔥
> View attachment 17023036


Any chance of a digital copy?


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Would you have paid 35,500 yen for this super beat 10?
> 
> View attachment 17086926
> 
> View attachment 17086927
> 
> View attachment 17086928


Yes 35500yen is a good price but it needs some work, I would have the case replated, the crystal looks amazing and unreplaceable. I have 2 super beats and the accuracy is incredible.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

An insane day on Yahoo Japan Auction, with a new record for the 500m, well in yen anyway, but not in € because of the weak yen (see old record above).


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 17101438
> 
> 
> 
> An insane day on Yahoo Japan Auction, with a new record for the 500m, well in yen anyway, but not in € because of the weak yen (see old record above).
> 
> View attachment 17101424


Just out of my price range....


----------



## New2thissorta

Hey all! New to the world of citizen as this caught my attention and seems to have gotten me back into watch’s! I’ve had an omega moonwatch before, and a new Cartier Tank, and my favorite for my 40th was a nearly new Tudor BB58. However funds were needed and I started a new career where the watch was taking a beating so sold all and just got a G shock. Love this but wondering where to get it serviced? I had one quote today for £499! It cost 350 so not really worth it. Any UK recommendations?


----------



## bloody watches

Lovely octagonal bullhead very collectable 
Keep shopping around for a better deal on the service, have a read of a blog called 
" the sweephand" he has a good bit about your watch under chronographs


----------



## New2thissorta

bloody watches said:


> Lovely octagonal bullhead very collectable
> Keep shopping around for a better deal on the service, have a read of a blog called
> " the sweephand" he has a good bit about your watch under chronographs


Thanks and will do!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Acceptable









Unacceptable


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## hi_bri

These are my oldest Citizens that I had Brian Leiser work on a few year back.

Started with three:










Some work done:




























Ended up with two full serviced:



















-Brian


----------



## Lepdiggums

1978 quartz 600m 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## TAHAWK

How old is "vintage" do you think?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

TAHAWK said:


> How old is "vintage" do you think?





CitizenPromaster said:


> "Let's be very inclusive and define vintage as roughly pre-1990."





Veeflys said:


> Pre-1990, thank you for clarifying


Vintage cars are 1919 to 1930, but colloquially speaking these days vintage is anything over as little as 20 years old, but for this thread I have defined it as above, to avoid getting a thread full of "modern" watches that already get a lot of attention in the many other threads.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've never seen the Eagle 7 automatic watches in JDM catalogs, but they were certainly sold there, and this NOS box just sold for 53,000 yen. Will the buyer list them separately, or sell them offline?


----------



## Lepdiggums

1980 crystron 150m diver


----------



## David42

Hello all, 
I was hoping for some help on identifying my father's watch. From what I've seen, it's an 87? closest I've come to this is the G00121 watch with date window. I've searched all 23 pages on here and countless others. Just trying to find anything I can on it and maybe change the battery and wear it when I'm feeling sentimental. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

David42 said:


> Hello all,
> I was hoping for some help on identifying my father's watch. From what I've seen, it's an 87? closest I've come to this is the G00121 watch with date window. I've searched all 23 pages on here and countless others. Just trying to find anything I can on it and maybe change the battery and wear it when I'm feeling sentimental. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 17126961
> View attachment 17126962


1987 (7) sounds right, August (08). BTG = black chrome plated and telfon coated with a bezel that is gold plated. Movement is 6070. Not much else to identify about it?


----------



## David42

Citizen promaster,
Thank you, this was my dad's work watch and actually has a Seiko strap attached. HAHA. Didn't know if it had a specific "name" to it besides G-00104 Y.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

David42 said:


> Citizen promaster,
> Thank you, this was my dad's work watch and actually has a Seiko strap attached. HAHA. Didn't know if it had a specific "name" to it besides G-00104 Y.


Possibly the 21-1206 on the caseback was the model number it had in a dealer catalog, but these watches predate the internet, and most of them have no internet presence, except for some of the more popular models as seen in this thread.

The G00104 is the case code, which would be the number a dealer used to order parts like a crystal or a bracelet. Two watches with different color dials might share the same case code, but have a unique model number.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------

